
Hillary Clinton Email Archive - known
https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/
======
boona
So Qaddafi wanted to create a gold backed currency to complete with the French
Franc? Tisk tisk, that's how wars start.

[https://wikileaks.org/clinton-
emails/emailid/12659](https://wikileaks.org/clinton-emails/emailid/12659)

~~~
tim333
Qaddafi did a bunch of other stuff too. Not sure the currency was a big deal.

~~~
Randin
I'm sure that America had no problem with it, they having the De-facto world
currency and all...

------
jakeogh
[https://github.com/wsjdata/clinton-email-
cruncher](https://github.com/wsjdata/clinton-email-cruncher)

